# AstroTurf



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

So my neighbors given up on grass....I see she has been laying Astroturf right on top. I'm sure it's not the most- expensive one or even medium grade-. Riddle me this . Won't this *plastic* degrade in full sunlight exposure siting that sees sun from 6AM-7/8PM during the peak of summer. I mean all plastics will degrade, it's just a matter of time. ?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say yes, especially if it's of the cheaper variety and if it's not installed correctly. She will probably create more issues doing it half a$$ed then if she had just left it alone. I believe most of the professional "AstroTurf" fields are replaced every 8-10 years but I am sure a homeowner lawn would last much longer.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Aug 9, 2020)

I was actually thinking (not going to last long at all) but last maybe 2-3 seasons if it's -cheap artificial grass-......
Hubbys just putting down sand as base and then laying it down. Didn't really want to be nossssseee. Did not pick up on it until today when I saw USPS lugging a roll of turf to be delivered.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

My neighbor just had 7000sqft of turf put in.Talked to the installers from Miami and they told me the new turfs have advanced a lot since it came out.UV inhibitors incorporated and color fast dyes make it last between 15-20 years of residential use.They replace football stadiums every 3 seasons, practice facilities usually every 5-7 years depending on how much wear and tear they go through.They put down 4 inches of crush and run and compact it.Next is 2 inches of paver base compacted.Turf they use has a weed block backer incorporated into it with drain holes.They put 6 tons of sand on tp and brushed it in to stand up the grass at 3/4 of an inch, you can go to a 1/4 inch if you want.They also hav a green sand if you really want to go all in.7000 sqft.=80K finished price!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

ocean-front said:


> My neighbor just had 7000sqft of turf put in.Talked to the installers from Miami and they told me the new turfs have advanced a lot since it came out.UV inhibitors incorporated and color fast dyes make it last between 15-20 years of residential use.They replace football stadiums every 3 seasons, practice facilities usually every 5-7 years depending on how much wear and tear they go through.They put down 4 inches of crush and run and compact it.Next is 2 inches of paver base compacted.Turf they use has a weed block backer incorporated into it with drain holes.They put 6 tons of sand on tp and brushed it in to stand up the grass at 3/4 of an inch, you can go to a 1/4 inch if you want.They also hav a green sand if you really want to go all in.7000 sqft.=80K finished price!


Oh my! 
$80,000 over 20 years is $4,000 per year. you could get a lot of lawn maintenance for that price. To each his own...but anyone who prefers astroturf over real grass is obviously a psychopath. :lol:


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

ocean-front said:


> ...7000 sqft.=80K finished price!


  :shock: :shock: Okay, ^^^THAT^^^ pretty much answers(ed) my question about whether or not there'll ever be an, "artificial turf" sub forum ... I mean,   :shock:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

440mag said:


> ocean-front said:
> 
> 
> > ...7000 sqft.=80K finished price!
> ...


We actually had one for a while, but there just wasn't enough traffic to justify its existence.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

We're renovating our backyard and adding a pool this year, and we are going to install fake turf between the house and the pool.

Pros:
1. It looks nice all the time, even when we get a solid 3 weeks of rain and don't have an opportunity to get out there and mow. 
2. It will cut down the size of area that I have to maintain. Also, this area will be built up a little above the rest of the grade at my lot, so it will be nice not having to figure out how to get the mower up to the new area. 
3. In theory, it might help keep the pool and outdoor living space a little cleaner without grass clippings, (But the power rotary scissors have already really helped with the mess)
4. Less money spent on upkeep water, chemicals.

Cons:
1. Initial cost is really expensive (its too expensive to economically justify #4 from above when you do the math)
2. Some artificial turf can get REALLY hot in the sun. Burn your feet type temperatures. 
3. People on TLF might make fun of me
4. It will need to be replaced some day.


----------



## ocean-front (Jun 21, 2020)

Deltahedge,Do yourself a favor and spray the area you intend to astroturf with round up at least twice before they start the installation.My neighbor did not do it and he has bermuda growing up through the drain holes, looks like a bad hair weave.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

The company doing it has some process they do where they dig out a bunch of ground and then put down different layers of rock and sand for drainage. I think they put some type of chemical down before the turf goes in. I think the hair is probably a good analogy. When it comes to astroturf and haricuts, it's obvious who did it themselves.


----------

